# Static Cardiology



## Lopester (Jun 14, 2016)

I'm about to take my NREMT-P exam (for the second time) in just over a month.  last time I failed the static Cardiology because I ran out of time.  I found myself being very long winded about the treatment of each rhythm because I did not know what was an acceptable answer. (in school we were not tested this way we just did entire scenarios) 

Do we interpret the rhythm and just say what medication and the proper dosage? (an old training video i found said not to do this)
Do we verbalize routine medical care before verbalizing whatever interventions we deem necessary?

thanks for the guidance.


----------



## Never2Old (Jun 14, 2016)

Keep It Simple ... 1) Verbalize Diagnosis, 2) Verbalize Treatment. The end.


----------



## Lopester (Jun 15, 2016)

PA EMT said:


> Keep It Simple ... 1) Verbalize Diagnosis, 2) Verbalize Treatment. The end.


Ok.. So for example... I am given an obvious v fib strip.  Do I rattle off the entire ACLS algorithm (lengthy) or say CPR and Epi (oversimplified.. which is how your are making it seem)


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 15, 2016)

"This strip is coarse VF. My treatment for VF is high quality CPR with defibrillation shocks every 2 minutes, Epi every 3 to 5 minutes and up to two bolus doses of Amiodorone if indicated."

That's all I would say. If the proctor has questions, they'll ask.


----------



## Lopester (Jun 15, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> "This strip is coarse VF. My treatment for VF is high quality CPR with defibrillation shocks every 2 minutes, Epi every 3 to 5 minutes and up to two bolus doses of Amiodorone if indicated."
> 
> That's all I would say. If the proctor has questions, they'll ask.



Excellent.. Thank you for your response.


----------



## jteeters (Jun 16, 2016)

The way we were taught in my Paramedic program is to start off the rhythm by identifying it, and then pretty much rattle off the algorithm. The style we were taught was (using your Vfib strip for example) went like:  "This is Vfib.  LOC, CAB, O2, IV, Monitor, Fluid (just so that part is out of the way)"...and then everything that DEmedic said.  I used that method...and passed the first time. Happy to report, I passed the written yesterday and am now a Paramedic!  Good luck!


----------



## Lopester (Jun 16, 2016)

jteeters said:


> The way we were taught in my Paramedic program is to start off the rhythm by identifying it, and then pretty much rattle off the algorithm. The style we were taught was (using your Vfib strip for example) went like:  "This is Vfib.  LOC, CAB, O2, IV, Monitor, Fluid (just so that part is out of the way)"...and then everything that DEmedic said.  I used that method...and passed the first time. Happy to report, I passed the written yesterday and am now a Paramedic!  Good luck!



Congratulations!!! thank you for your response. i'm going to use this..


----------



## jteeters (Jun 16, 2016)

I hope it works out for you.  As long as you hit everything, you should be fine, but make sure you get the rhythm right. No rhythm, no points.  Keep us posted. And thank you!


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 16, 2016)

Just two general tips for static:

As has been said, make sure you identify the rhythm correctly. If you miss the rhythm, you miss all of the treatments associated with it (even if the treatments would have been the same). Hopefully your instructor has pointed that out, but it bears repeating since I see people rush the rhythm all the time.

Secondly, don't try to force treatments. It's not uncommon for you to be given a strip that is a completely benign rhythm, or a rhythm/presentation that requires nothing but monitoring.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 16, 2016)

And if the cards are faded, bring it up to the proctor if you have.difficulty reading it


----------



## Never2Old (Jun 19, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> "This strip is coarse VF. My treatment for VF is high quality CPR with defibrillation shocks every 2 minutes, Epi every 3 to 5 minutes and up to two bolus doses of Amiodorone if indicated."
> 
> That's all I would say. If the proctor has questions, they'll ask.



Spot on ... Just did this on my test and that is how I answered and passed my Static Cardiology. Had four rhythms, and one of the four was just Monitor, O2 and Transport. No need to overthink. One of my classmates did that and went down several rabbit holes and failed.


----------



## jteeters (Jun 19, 2016)

PA EMT said:


> Spot on ... Just did this on my test and that is how I answered and passed my Static Cardiology. Had four rhythms, and one of the four was just Monitor, O2 and Transport. No need to overthink. One of my classmates did that and went down several rabbit holes and failed.



We had an overthinker too, haha. He messed up a couple of things and ended up failing. For three weeks after at, every day I'd get a text about some rhythm. Told him the very same that everybody else told him, and explained to him my method...and he passed. The texts have stopped! I'm freeeeee


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Jun 19, 2016)

But even if it's normal sinus rhythm with stable vitals, you verbalized Vitals O2 Monitor IV Transport. Forgetting transport failed a couple guys in my class the first time around.


----------



## bcemr (Jun 23, 2016)

Do they throw any curve balls, or do they typically stick to textbook style rhythms? 

I have my practical coming up. I'm not too worried about it, rather curious than anything.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 23, 2016)

There are no tricks in the NREMT practicals. If you can interpret basic rhythms and treat them, you'll be fine.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 23, 2016)

bcemr said:


> Do they throw any curve balls, or do they typically stick to textbook style rhythms?
> 
> I have my practical coming up. I'm not too worried about it, rather curious than anything.


There are no curveballs, but people often over-think simple rhythms and presentations.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 23, 2016)

We had a rhythm that they tried to say was a Mobitz Type-II but marched out perfectly as a Complete Heart Block. Ended up having to give the pass to both analysis of it when we all contested failing that specific rhythm.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 25, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> We had a rhythm that they tried to say was a Mobitz Type-II but marched out perfectly as a Complete Heart Block. Ended up having to give the pass to both analysis of it when we all contested failing that specific rhythm.


With a complete heart block, the ventricular beats should be regular. Did it not have a missing QRS / regular irregular rhythm?


----------

